
Git-bug: Identity management #55 - based2
https://github.com/MichaelMure/git-bug/issues/55
======
based2
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ssh/](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ssh/)

[https://help.github.com/articles/generating-a-new-ssh-key-
an...](https://help.github.com/articles/generating-a-new-ssh-key-and-adding-
it-to-the-ssh-agent/)

[https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/set-up-an-ssh-
key...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/set-up-an-ssh-
key-728138079.html)

[https://docs.gitea.io/en-us/authentication/](https://docs.gitea.io/en-
us/authentication/)

[https://fossil-scm.org/xfer/doc/trunk/www/password.wiki](https://fossil-
scm.org/xfer/doc/trunk/www/password.wiki)

[https://tuleap-
documentation.readthedocs.io/en/latest/admini...](https://tuleap-
documentation.readthedocs.io/en/latest/administration-guide/admin-
tasks.html#account-management)

